

Next-Gen Email Platform Nilas Grabs $8M, Preps Its Own Email Client - jlees
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/27/next-gen-email-platform-nilas-previously-inbox-grabs-8-million-preps-its-own-email-client/

======
pikzen
No mention of end to end encryption, or encrypted storage. I suppose the
primary target is enterprise and people who like when _it just works_ ,
because I can hardly see a product designed for my "personal data" not allow
encryption (unless the business is based around using this data ;))

Also, insert rant about node.js on the desktop and atom-shell because it's a
piece of shit here.

~~~
spang
Hi @pikzen, thanks for the comment. One of the advantages of our platform is
that you're actually paying for us to run it---so we don't have to sell user
data to get by.

We don't specifically support end-to-end encryption in the base email API
because a centralized holder of keys is little better than no encryption at
all. End-to-end encryption is something we'd love to see built on top of the
platform though.

------
unwind
I wonder if the name is an anagram of "snail"? Quite funny, if a bit far-
fetched. :)

 _Edit_ : nope, they actually explained it themselves:

 _The word ‘nilas’ actually means “young sea ice” that will grow into
icebergs._

~~~
jlees
Although, it _is_ an anagram of snail, just not intentionally so... I can't
believe I didn't notice that until you pointed it out.

~~~
e0m
That's somehow more fitting then the other anagrams of "Nails" and "Slain"

------
vruiz
As a paying "Inbox developer program" user, I'm a bit shocked that I had to
find about this through HN.

~~~
jlees
We're prepping something special for existing members of the developer
program, details will follow shortly :) Unfortunately the timing didn't align
perfectly with the TC article, but we definitely haven't forgotten you.

------
ape4
Is there an RFC for their new mail API?

~~~
spang
Hi there, Christine from Nilas here. No RFC, but we do have API docs[1] and
source code[2]. :)

1\. [https://nilas.com/docs](https://nilas.com/docs) 2\.
[https://github.com/inboxapp/inbox](https://github.com/inboxapp/inbox)

~~~
ape4
So it's RESTful. Kinda funny, how mail came before the web. But now this and
the gmail API rely on http.

------
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8954100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8954100).

------
hbbio
Funny, we are releasing a closely related product in a few days. We also have
RESTful APIs (doc: [https://github.com/MLstate/PEPS/wiki/Developer-
Manual](https://github.com/MLstate/PEPS/wiki/Developer-Manual)).

The repo is available at https:/github.com/MLstate/PEPS

------
mikhailt
How is using Javascript or forking Atom equals to building native email
clients on desktops? I seriously don't get that part.

There's also no clear picture as how Nilas any better than other services.
What incentive is there to use Nilas over other products?

